
Pentagon Clears Flying-Car Project for Takeoff - gibsonf1
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2008/11/darpas-flying-c.html
======
hugh
It really shouldn't be all that difficult to build a so-called "flying car" if
your customer is the Pentagon. Just build a helicopter and put driveable
wheels on the bottom. You'd probably want to add some kind of rotor-folding
mechanism to enable it to fit on a road, but that shouldn't be too tricky
either.

Building a flying car only becomes difficult if you need something that isn't
incredibly loud, incredibly expensive and incredibly hard to fly. The military
can live with loud, expensive and hard to fly vehicles, though.

------
petergroverman
I'm more a fan of PFD - Personal Flying Devices
<http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/design/q0093.shtml>

